# Configuration Apple TV



## j-j (27 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,


Que conseiller vous pour les réglages de l'Apple TV. Je m'y perd un peux.

Synchro auto ou personalisé...
Quand je coche "tous les  non visionnés" les films visionné restent dans la liste sur l'ATV


Merci de vos retour.


----------



## ipascm (27 Mars 2009)

"tous les non visionnés"
il s'agit des films visionnés avant la synchronisation, que cela soit sur l'apple TV ou sur ton ou tes macs...


----------

